# Finecast - Unpacking, cleaning and assembling the Cockatrice



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I just finished writing a little article on my first hands-on experiences with Finecast. It's the glorious Cockatrice and if you're interested to read about my first experiences with Finecast and one of the first miniatures that were exclusively designed to be cast in the new plastic-resin material, have a look here:

http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/

I hope you enjoy the article. Please leave some feedback!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

The left wing on your one is broken, I think. I need to dig mine out to check though. 

Mine was a great model to assemble, one of the wings need a bit of bending to fit, but that was about that. Oh and some mild greenstufing, again around the wings. But meh, still less than most metals models would of needed...


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comment and I'm glad that you like the article. Please let me know once you took a look at your Cockatrice's left wing if mine is just broken or really a fault throughout the production line.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It is good to see a review based on the product instead of mostly politics.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

This is the model that I would actually buy. I like the look of it and it would fit fairly well in a Lizardmen army.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Not the best shot, plus i undercoated it already, but heres mine. Compare the left wing, you can see a small chunk missing on yours.


----------



## stewy37 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the review. It's such a cool piece. I want to get one of these to use as Fateweaver.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies. 

@IanC: Oh yes, without a doubt it was broken but the edge of the wing, along the line where it broke definitely looked like there had been a big air bubble causing this. Still, thanks for the picture. 

@Dave T Hobbit: Cheers. I actually got quite a lot of discussions on other boards when I posted this and it quickly went into "politics" discussions. Endless moaning about Finecast isn't the way to go and it was tedious right from the start. There are big problems with the casting obviously, with many damaged parts and such, but I really only wanted to take a look at this specific miniature instead of a general rant.

@Arli: Oh yes, it's a pretty model and would fit wonderfully into a Lizardmen army (going for a winged snake theme or somesuch). Heck, I painted this fella for an Empire army. 

@Stewy37: Hehehe, that's a fun idea actually. 

Right you guys, I know it's been quite a while but the Cockatrice is finished now:




























You can find more pictures on my website's gallery here. Hope you enjoy the miniature!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent colour choices.

I much prefer schemes that look like parts of real animals to those that decide it is a magical beast so it must be lots of bright colours.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks great, like the natural pallette, i agree with the bright colours as i love the vibrancy but at the same time i like the natural look, i think go natural or go over the top.
great model and great review.


----------

